# never changed struts before



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

and after 110,000 miles i think its time i learn. my question is how hard is it, what tools are needed (specialized) for a b14, and are there any other parts i should change other than the struts? the job looks pretty easy, other than my fear of the spring compressor breaking, but ive never done this and thought i get some input before i start ripping apart my car. 

i just got quoted $500.00 to have them replaced, and after checking prices for parts its time for my fears to be conquered!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

easy job. hardest part is gettin the damned top strut nut off. 

rear springs dont need to be compressed. fronts DO!! easiest thing on both front and back is... dont take the whole strut assembly out. just compress the spring, get the top nut off (leave the surrounding 3) take out the 2 at the bottom and pull the spring and strut out. same with the back. i found it easiest this way. u might see it diff. though.


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

if you can get an impact wrench, it will make the job a whole lot easier


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

rear springs dont need compressed?! cool thats half of my fear right their! i probable shouldnt be scared of this job but one of my dads freinds is dead because he wasnt paying close attention to what he was doing.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*HKS20DET* scribbled:


> easiest thing on both front and back is... dont take the whole strut assembly out


Huh? The strut *has* to come to be replaced. Why would you say the above?

As for specific tools, you must get a strut-style spring compressor for the front struts. An impact wrench helps greatly in removing the strut shaft nut. The top perch has an arrow stamped in it that needs to point out when installing.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

ok i dont have an impact wrench, what other suggestions do you guys have to take the nut off, i know its going to be a pita. i think this should only take about 2 hrs. tops, what do you think? wish me luck im going to be a nervous wreak the whole time!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

landlord said:


> *rear springs dont need compressed?! cool thats half of my fear right their! i probable shouldnt be scared of this job but one of my dads freinds is dead because he wasnt paying close attention to what he was doing. *


Make sure you are careful around that compressed spring! after you compress it, I would put a chain through the coils and tie it off somewhere so that you have a safety margin in case the compressor fails.(Hmmm... This makes me wonder about my crappy 12 yr old compressor, maybe it's time for a new one!)


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Without an impact wrench, you'll need an offset box-end for the nut and a small open-end for the strut shaft.

Go ahead, buy those wrenches, you can never have enough tools. Really.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

$500? Damn!

I've been needing to get my shocks replaced for a while now. I hit a mean pothole about 2 years ago, and totally blew out both of the passenger side shocks (not to mention bending both rims). My fiance hates it cuz the littlest bump can be soooo harsh on the passenger side.

Anyways, I called Hibdon Tire Plus today and got quoted $19 per shock, and $15 per shock install. And they have a deal running right now for buy 3 get the 4th free (not including install). That's $117 to have my shocks replaced. You should call around some more.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

$17 per shock?!?!?!? You'll certainly get what you paid for. And you have struts in the front, so labor will be much more than $15 per corner.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Go ahead, buy those wrenches, you can never have enough tools. Really. *


agreed!


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

There is a good write up at the bottom of this article. The write up is for coil-overs but it should help.
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/suspension.shtml


----------

